# Needs Gaming Laptop ; [65k ~ 70k] ; [15" - 17"] ;



## sinoop_joy (Aug 10, 2013)

This one is going to be my 1st Lappie. I never wanted Laptop as it was never the same replacement for my Desktop monster. But the office work is really forcing me to take one.


What is your budget? (INR or USD)  65k ~ 70k INR   What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?  
*17"*
15"
 Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?No specific preference as such as long as they are well built. But i dont want Macs as I cannot play games     What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?

*Gaming* 
              Office Tools 
              Learning
              Entertainment
              and Multimedia tasks like video conversion, Photoshop


What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?

          Screen Resolution : *1600 x 900 or higher* [atleast 1366 x 768] 
          Type : Doesnt matter much even then , Matte finish preferred over Glossy.
 Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish) 

 CPU : Looking for *4th Gen or 3rd Gen i5 or i7* or AMD equivalent if we have something in this range
               GPU :* 650M GT or higher*
               RAM : *8GB DDR3* or higher
               HDD : SSD + 750 GB if possible or 1TB 
               Display : Touch ? 
               Keyboard : Back lit if possible
               Speaker : JBL speaker like in Dell XPS 15 or better. 
               OS  :  Not really required. I'm haapy with DOS or linux.


Laptops Under Consideration : 

Lenovo Ideapad Y500 (59-379647) 
This one is little above my budget , but impressed. hp-envy-touchsmart-15-j001tx-laptop




One more thing wanted to add, how to protect this thing , we have any insurance which covers theft protection ?
Also , can we use a sim card to connect to internet ? I had seen a sim card slot in one of my friends lap.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 10, 2013)

Cons of HP :
- No DVD drive
- Lower performance GPU for price

Cons of Y500:
Low resolution display

Decide accordingly....... Wait if u can for a month or two


----------



## RON28 (Aug 11, 2013)

also add this cons in HP laptop

paying 78k but laptop has poor contrast ratio with poor brightness level.


----------



## omega44-xt (Aug 11, 2013)

RON28 said:


> also add this cons in HP laptop
> 
> paying 78k but laptop has poor contrast ratio with poor brightness level.



Is that so ?? That means HP is giving a dull looking 1080p screen ?


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 11, 2013)

anupam_pb said:


> Cons of HP :
> - No DVD drive
> - Lower performance GPU for price
> 
> ...



What will be there if I wait ?
Any new model releases ?


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 11, 2013)

Also do we have any other options available ??


----------



## Gtb93 (Aug 11, 2013)

Yeah there will be newer models if you wait. Dell, samsung, lenovo etc are yet to release their laptops with 4th gen intel proccys.


----------



## $hadow (Aug 11, 2013)

Why don't you check out dell 17r with fhd.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 11, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Why don't you check out dell 17r with fhd.



Hmm.. 
That too is a good option. Only downside compared to Y500 is Graphics card...


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 11, 2013)

Anyway to get the lenovo 510P in India ?

Any idea how much it will be ?


----------



## RON28 (Aug 12, 2013)

safest bet is to get Lenovo Y500 for gaming, atleast it has a decent screen, HP had provided dull screen for 78K lappy.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 14, 2013)

*Re: Needs Gaming Laptop ; [65k ~ 70k] ; [15&quot; - 17&quot;] ;*

Not sure whether waiting for 510P and other 4th Gen laptops is a good bet or not. Don't think anything will be priced similar to Y500. 

How is Dell 17R Turbo compared to Y500 ?


----------



## RON28 (Aug 14, 2013)

Dell 17R is a good option too, why? Because it has *GDDR5* GT 650M but only downside is processor is I5 3210M, if they would have given I7 quad core, it would have compete with Lenovo Y500.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 15, 2013)

Dell 17R is having i7.

It has full HD with 17"
+
32GB SSD.

Only thing is it has only 650M whereas Y500 has 750M.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 16, 2013)

sinoop_joy said:


> Dell 17R is having i7.
> 
> It has full HD with 17"
> +
> ...



Dell 17R Turbo gone missing from Dell india site. 
Should I expect a new model with Haswell and 780M(atleast 750M) 
 or 
permanent discontinuation... ??


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Needs Gaming Laptop ; [65k ~ 70k] ; [15&quot; - 17&quot;] ;*

^^ Very remote chance of getting a 780M withing 70-80K range in India its a GTX series card not GT, 750M ...yes...there will be new models around diwali with haswell and 7XXM. Y500 with 750M is a worthy choice.



sinoop_joy said:


> Not sure whether waiting for 510P and other 4th Gen laptops is a good bet or not. Don't think anything will be priced similar to Y500.
> 
> How is Dell 17R Turbo compared to Y500 ?



Not the good bet, the best....the lineup has not shown its face yet properly. Haswell and GT7XX will be hot.


----------



## RON28 (Aug 16, 2013)

sinoop_joy said:


> Dell 17R Turbo gone missing from Dell india site.
> Should I expect a new model with Haswell and 780M(atleast 750M)
> or
> permanent discontinuation... ??



grab it before it goes invisible.


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 16, 2013)

RON ...very good one, but a lil more waiting  can save those ~60K bucks (+) over a 4th gen and 750M. We should promote and guide people to hold for another refresh. Honestly not with the high-end H/W i have , but with the latest gen less TDP intel and 700M GPU Boost 2.0, its an awesome experience. Guys deserve a chance.


----------



## RON28 (Aug 16, 2013)

Yeah but in India Haswell are going to be very pricy for initial months, if budget is high better to get Imported ones like you did.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Needs Gaming Laptop ; [65k ~ 70k] ; [15&quot; - 17&quot;] ;*



RON28 said:


> grab it before it goes invisible.



This is having i5 version with 4GB RAM. Y500 weighs more when compared to this, ryt ?

Very weird...!!

Talked to Dell Service guys. One guy said it is *out of stock* and will be back by two weeks.And Dell plans to introduce *Haswell by October* only.

Another guy said it is *permanently discontinued*. And *Haswell may come by next month Beginning*

Dont know what is the truth


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 18, 2013)

Planning to go for lenovo Y500 as I am out of options.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 19, 2013)

Why all manufactures are so slow to release their new versions...


----------



## $hadow (Aug 19, 2013)

sinoop_joy said:


> Why all manufactures are so slow to release their new versions...



Dude you have joined this problem recently where as many are still who are waiting for about 3 or more months to get Haswell laptop. So just join the line and start the waiting game. This is just pathetic on the part of manufactures.


----------



## RON28 (Aug 20, 2013)

Any company when it comes to launch electronic products like laptops or mobile, does partiality when it comes to INDIA. Here electronic products comes very very late when we loose hope, and adding to that, comes with downgraded processor or graphic card or screen quality.


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 20, 2013)

I have friends in high places in Dell electronics. They are saying Indian Economic Trend of feeble currency is barring the generic work orders from US which is invariably delaying the releases. 

Its related because any new electronics release and lineup refresh needs a Business Order sent from Dell India corporate benches to US houses to officially announce and facilitate the distribution of new haswell units over Indian consumer outlets. 

But Dell India is eagerly waiting to dispatch this vast order, i repeat vast... as predicted order of haswell units will be quite high as expectations from users are already rocketing as their marketing surveys tell.

 So dispatching a vast order to US with money price this weak, will narrow the gross revenue for dell India per unit price. Thats why, when it has to be released anyway, they set up mind and  have potentially put up a wait-time till next month to December to gradually introduce upon demands and budget trends of users.

If we find price too high then we wont go for it, so that makes both the stack un cleared and also repo loss. But a controlled supply can make first impressions fair even if demand is not high, then price cut over situation and  rebrand and resupply.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 20, 2013)

*Re: Needs Gaming Laptop ; [65k ~ 70k] ; [15&quot; - 17&quot;] ;*

Hmm.. I understand..

Despite waiting , Just wanted to know your opinion about this combo.

Samsung i73rd Gen with 650M + Samsung 250GB SSD

Yeah.. It may look weird. It has 650M and the i7 proccy as in Y500. It has 1600x900 resolution with good specs. Planning to put the SSD instead of normal HDD and use HDD as external drive.

What my way of thinking is instead of spending 70k in Y500 which has low resolution and high end card with no SSD, I can take one lap within 60k and buy the SSD.


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 20, 2013)

+1 to above


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 24, 2013)

Some twists happening. 
Simply went to check nearby lenovo showroom. The guy said he can try to arrange the 650M Full HD Y500 edition.
Dont know whether how much i have to pay for this.


----------



## rider (Aug 24, 2013)

How much more time Asus ROG will take to launch a 4th gen core-i7 laptop with GT 750M and above?


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 24, 2013)

sinoop_joy said:


> Some twists happening.
> Simply went to check nearby lenovo showroom. The guy said he can try to arrange the 650M Full HD Y500 edition.
> Dont know whether how much i have to pay for this.


Should i go for the Old Y500[I expect price between 70~71k for the old Full HD version.] or the Samsung Combo i mentioned  ?



sinoop_joy said:


> Hmm.. I understand..
> 
> Despite waiting , Just wanted to know your opinion about this combo.
> 
> ...





sam_738844 said:


> +1 to above


----------



## nitheeshr (Aug 24, 2013)

rider said:


> How much more time Asus ROG will take to launch a 4th gen core-i7 laptop with GT 750M and above?



they released it way back. with upto GTX 770M.. Asus G750JH is yet to be released with GTX 780M.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 26, 2013)

sinoop_joy said:


> Some twists happening.
> Simply went to check nearby lenovo showroom. The guy said he can try to arrange the 650M Full HD Y500 edition.
> Dont know whether how much i have to pay for this.



He is asking 70k for this. Should i go for this ?
I need to confirm my order today to him.


----------



## RON28 (Aug 26, 2013)

sinoop_joy said:


> He is asking 70k for this. Should i go for this ?
> I need to confirm my order today to him.



go with FUll HD screen.


----------



## rider (Aug 26, 2013)

2-4 fps less FPS is not deal breaker. 768p screen is.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 26, 2013)

rider said:


> 2-4 fps less FPS is not deal breaker. 768p screen is.





RON28 said:


> go with FUll HD screen.



Thanks guys... 
After seeing the news about Y510p, called the lenovo showrooms. 
Y510p is available here also..  75k final price non sli version.
Gonna check out other showroom prices as well...
I got so addicted to Y500 after seeing the keyboard. But the 768p was making me stay away. Now after hearing about 510P,I'm happy.


----------



## RON28 (Aug 27, 2013)

if you are getting a Y510 for 75k then its a real steal, because Lenovo Y510 has best screen out there, when i say best means literally stunning anti glare screen with a stunning contrast ratio.


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 28, 2013)

Placed order. 
Have to wait till Saturday to get it. 

It is 73.5 including tax


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 28, 2013)

Forgot to mention .
It is Y510P


----------



## sinoop_joy (Aug 30, 2013)

Thread closed. Got mine today. Lenovo 510P @73.5k. 
First thing I liked : The big keyboard. Feels nice to type.


----------

